# removing airborne hairs/dust in painters studio



## fritzenburg (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi everyone

I am painting art works with high gloss enamel, they have to stay vertical against the wall as they dry overnight. I have a problem with small dust particles and small hairs (most annoying) landing in the works as they dry.

I was looking at getting a JET or WEN Air Filter to have running before i apply the gloss coat to pick up any stuff floating around, do you think this would work?

Studio is about 18SQM. Building a plastic sheet room isn't really an option.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

From my experience doing darkroom work often folks would dry their film in the shower, running the shower just before hanging the film to settle the dust. 
The problem with the air cleaner is the exhaust will stir up a lot of dust and will take a while to pull it all through the filter. I would run it on low and dampen the filter with a mister to catch the most dust and kill the static that caused the stuff to want to float forever. Shooting some mist around the room before placing you work in it may help too.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Unless you do something to stir up dust in your shop prior to painting the most likely source of debris in paint is off of you. If you are working with a finish that dries slow go outdoors and blow yourself off with compressed air first. If hair is an issue wear a hair net or spray sock when painting. With an air cleaner it just causes air to move in the shop. Still air and a clean painter is more effective.


----------



## rinn69 (Feb 12, 2016)

Tyvek suit, hair net, and a sealed room with a really good air filtration system.....sounds like what the auto and motorcycle painters use. I know that Harley-Davidson goes as far as telling painters what cologne or perfume and certain hair products can't be used....may seem like overkill, but if you want a "perfect" finish, you really need the perfectly clean environment to achieve it.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*make a large Visqueen envelope*

Make an envelope slighhtly larger than your artwork by hanging a sheet of Visqueen over a shower rod or 2 X 2. Fasten the bottom edges with tape on the table, then insert your freshly painted/finished piece into the envelop on a stand that will keep it vertical. wait ....... until it's dry.

This will keep any particles from landing on the surface. Keep any air movement to a minimum...no fans, open widows or doors etc. Avoid walking around. Want to see if there is airborne dust? Wait until it's dark, turn out all the lights and use a very bright flashlight and see if there are dust particles in the air. You may be surprised. :surprise2:


----------

